# Jetfire recoil spring



## tote412 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi guys I have a beretta 950b .25. It has the newer style recoil spring and one of the legs is broken off. Midwest gun works is out of stock and I can't find anywhere else that sells them. I am wondering if any 9th you have one for sale. Thanks.


----------

